# ich weis das haben schon viele gefragt



## denfao (17. August 2001)

Bin aber zufaul um zu suchen :-(

also ich baruche ein html code 

ich möchte eine Steckbrief machen 4 zeilen lang aber es soll sich kein großes fenster öffnen so ein kleines gibt mir doch bitte den html code das sich das fenster klein öffnet!!
thx


----------



## xclaudiox (17. August 2001)

hi, hier hasten:
open("dat1.htm","Fenster1","width=310,height=400,screenX=0,screenY=0");

screenX und screenY sind die position des fensters auf dem bildschirm...


----------



## denfao (17. August 2001)

*hmm*

wie muss ich das einfügen`?


----------



## schiieech (18. August 2001)

so sieht der Code im ganzen aus:

das gehört in den Head-Teil:


```
function PopUp(source,name,size)
{var newWindow = window.open(source,name,size+",scrollbars=0,toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,resizable=0")}
```
und das wird dann der Link, der das neue Fenster öffnen soll:


```
<a href="JavaScript:PopUp('popup.html','popup','height=450,width=780')">Dein Link</a>
```

mfg s.


----------



## denfao (18. August 2001)

*ja da hatte ich es auch her*

es lebe die suchfunktion hehe


----------



## ghaleon (19. August 2001)

bin aber zu faul zum suchen...
wenn ich sowas schon hoer da frag ich mich wiso dir ueberhaupt jemand hilft


----------



## denfao (19. August 2001)

*blöd mann nur weil small b mich auf dem kicker hat*

musst du auch den dicken machen oder was?
viele schreiben bin zum faul zum suchen 
aber bei mir sagst du was tztztz


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. August 2001)

ey denfao, wozu gibt es die suchfunktion??
denk mal nach und komm wieder wenn du die richtige antwort weiss.
ich glaube auch nicht das ghaleon "den dicken macht" weil ich dich  nicht mag. Das ist doch seine meinung, wenn er dich nicht mag hat das doch nix mit mir zu tun, alleine "den dicken" bist wohl auch so ein spacko der denkt weil er wörter wie "phatt" oder "dicka" kennt heftig ist. 

und jetzt ruhe:[


----------



## denfao (19. August 2001)

*und du meinst weil du aus hamburg kommst bist du der king*

mann du provozierst doch nur ohne ende mit jeder antwort provozierst du!

da merkt mann wie hoch dein ****** IQ is lass einfach den shit mit deiner verdammten besser wisserei ok


----------



## DjDee (19. August 2001)

lol.... :-(


----------



## xclaudiox (19. August 2001)

infoboard oderkindergarten,das ist hier die frage...


----------



## GoLLuM (22. August 2001)

[OFFTOPIC]
also das hat doch wirklcih nix mehr mit dem ursprünglichen thread zu tun! man denfao! wenn ich deine einleitung sehe: Bin aber zufaul um zu suchen  :-(      <--- :# :-- (spasst)

ICH HÄTTE DIR NIEMALS WAS GESAGT! verdammt, jedes mal wenn ich irgendwas brauche, dann such ich auch zuerst. meist findet sich nich besonders viel, aber dann kann ich wenigestens schreiben ich hab gesucht und den thread gabs noch nich!!!!

MAN, is das anstrengend mit dir!:#


----------



## drash (22. August 2001)

@denfao
ich denke, du hast ja selber geschrieben, dass du zu faul bist, um die suchfunktion zu benützen, da solltest du vielleicht ein bisschen kritik vertragen und nicht sofort wieder den aggressiven kleinen burschen spielen, denn was du hier für ausdrücke verwendest ist für uns provozieren und wie schon oezer sagte, schädlich für das image des ganzen boardes.
ich hoffe du wirst dich in zukunft besser!!!

vielen dank:%


----------



## rycon (23. August 2001)

Oh Mann...


----------

